# Gated communities



## Joannatje (Jul 13, 2011)

I was wondering how gated communities work, I am planning a surprise visit to a friend who lives in Pretoria, he lives in a gated street and I was wondering how that works. If I go there by taxi, what happens when you reach the gate? I am wondering whether it is possible to walk up to his house unannounced, while still registering my name at the gate and providing identification papers to the guard (ie a passport). 

PS I currently live in Amsterdam, I am not an expat, I am planning a visit in a few months


----------



## Joannatje (Jul 13, 2011)

*Correction to my thread*

Correction: I should have said, enclosed neighbourhood. What are the rules for enclosed neighbourhoods with regard to visitors?



Joannatje said:


> I was wondering how gated communities work, I am planning a surprise visit to a friend who lives in Pretoria, he lives in a gated street and I was wondering how that works. If I go there by taxi, what happens when you reach the gate? I am wondering whether it is possible to walk up to his house unannounced, while still registering my name at the gate and providing identification papers to the guard (ie a passport).
> 
> PS I currently live in Amsterdam, I am not an expat, I am planning a visit in a few months


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Joannatje said:


> Correction: I should have said, enclosed neighbourhood. What are the rules for enclosed neighbourhoods with regard to visitors?


When you get to the gate, you will have to report to the guard, or if there is no guard, you will have to know the number of your friend's home so that you can ring him/her.
Are you not expected at all?
Where will you be catching a taxi, at the airport (O Tambo?)
It is quite a distance to Pretoria.

I have never lived in a secure or enclosed neighbourhood, hope somebody who did or still does, can provide you with better information!


----------



## Joannatje (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Johanna, 

Thank you for your reply. No, I am not expected and taking a chance. I am planning to stay in Pretoria, get the feel of the place first and then catch a taxi from there to Centurion, that's where he lives. There is a guard and a boom. I hope someone on this forum can tell me how things work in this case. 

I understand Pretoria is about 55 km away from Tambo airport. 

PS Is private messaging possible on this forum?




Johanna said:


> When you get to the gate, you will have to report to the guard, or if there is no guard, you will have to know the number of your friend's home so that you can ring him/her.
> Are you not expected at all?
> Where will you be catching a taxi, at the airport (O Tambo?)
> It is quite a distance to Pretoria.
> ...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Joannatje said:


> Hi Johanna,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. No, I am not expected and taking a chance. I am planning to stay in Pretoria, get the feel of the place first and then catch a taxi from there to Centurion, that's where he lives. There is a guard and a boom. I hope someone on this forum can tell me how things work in this case.
> 
> ...


Pvt messaging is available after you have posted five times.


I do hope someone will be able to assist you, I am not too sure about the safety of taxis and also the cost involved....


----------



## Joannatje (Jul 13, 2011)

I seem to remember to have read something about taxi's not being very safe. How does one get around if you dont' drive? I don't have a driving license.




Johanna said:


> Pvt messaging is available after you have posted five times.
> 
> 
> I do hope someone will be able to assist you, I am not too sure about the safety of taxis and also the cost involved....


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Joannatje said:


> I seem to remember to have read something about taxi's not being very safe. How does one get around if you dont' drive? I don't have a driving license.


I have never had such a problem .
I googled and came across the following

Gauteng Transport Services / Gauteng Airport Transfers & Shuttle Services


The Gautrain will be operational soon, but the stations are far from Centurion!


----------



## Joannatje (Jul 13, 2011)

I think the hotel might help out with the pick up from the airport. In reference to what you said about taxi's, that you were not sure about their safety but you have not had any problems yourself. Should I be afraid to get into a taxi in Pretoria?

Thank you for your time by the way 



Johanna said:


> I have never had such a problem .
> I googled and came across the following
> 
> Gauteng Transport Services / Gauteng Airport Transfers & Shuttle Services[/url]
> ...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Joannatje said:


> I think the hotel might help out with the pick up from the airport. In reference to what you said about taxi's, that you were not sure about their safety but you have not had any problems yourself. Should I be afraid to get into a taxi in Pretoria?
> 
> Thank you for your time by the way


I would not travel in any taxi. Find out from your hotel if they have any type of transport.
This is not Europe!


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

In my experience of visiting places with a guard and a boom, as long as you know the name and address of the person that you are visiting, they generally just take yuor registration number down and get you to sign in. It may be different in different areas though...

I would suggest, however, to surprise your friend by a phonecall from your hotel and then you will have someone to drive you around  as, without a car in this country, your options are very limited!


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

bokbabe said:


> In my experience of visiting places with a guard and a boom, as long as you know the name and address of the person that you are visiting, they generally just take yuor registration number down and get you to sign in. It may be different in different areas though


 The guaranteed way is to put a R20 note in your hand palm, greet the guard by shaking his hand, and ask him to let you through.:laugh: lol


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

FWIW, I live on a secure estate (Google White River Country Estate) and when you arrive at the gate, the security guard logs your name etc and asks who you want to visit and the plot or house address on the estate and then radios the security office who then call me to tell me you're at the gate and I then hit a phone button to let you in. 

A bribe to the guard would get you surrounded by armed security in about 10 seconds flat and we test that on a regular basis.

As for taxis in Jo'burg/Pretoria, I don't often go there but do use them if I have to and have never had a problem...... I'm obviously talking a proper taxi rather than a minibus taxi. 

I'll be leaving RSA for Portugal in a few weeks time though.


----------

